# Sears Muscles Bikes Identification Please



## Robertriley (Feb 17, 2016)

I think the yellow one is a 69 or 70, the Purple a 69? (The green one isn't mine)  I have had the yellow one for about 6 months and it's really growing on this Prewar collector.   I saw the purple one last night and I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 18, 2016)

The yellow and green bike are Huffy Super Stocks. The yellow is a Sears badged one. The purple is a Sears Spyder. All cool bikes. Check the left rear drop out on the Super Stocks. The serial number will have a number then a letter then more numbers. The first number is the year.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2016)

showing up late here, but the Sears derailleur bikes are The Rail


 
I had the purple one with the 20"front wheel, and grew up on a hill, so I used the derailleur.


----------

